# Looking for.



## Retrojukebox (Sep 24, 2010)

I am looking for a breeder of Miniature poodles in Ontario, Canada. 
I am a fellow breeder, however I am looking to go the CKC registered route with my breeding, and thus I would like to buy a ckc registered female (chocolate, red, apricot, is preferred) I'm responsible and reputable. Please only post/message with CKC breeders. Will pay for delivery costs, and will pay for breeding rights.
Thanks.
(I'm not looking for judgement, and yes I've done -all- my research, I've been breeding for a few yrs.)


----------

